# Baskerville Ultra muzzle



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

a few months back this brand was mentioned ... didn't hear from anyone who tried, so bought a couple to check out

my pros/cons :

pros --
overall impression is it is a great muzzle for certain types of work
- BEST ventilation for dogs who overheat in plastic Jafcos; a great summer muzzle
- easy to eat and drink from
- lightweight compared to wire muzzles
- very secure attachment design (which is also a con)
- WILL prevent full bites and 99% of snaps
- vets can use it to insert tubes into the dog's mouth when it's on

cons -- 
- molded INSIDE OUT :-( really stoopid since the outside of the bars are very smooth and won't chafe, but the molding ridges make the inside not as smooth ... typical of designing something to look at, rather than with the dog's comfort in mind :-(
- would not prevent a typewriter nip with front teeth due to wide bar spacing
- for all but the most aggressive dogs, over designed securing method takes longer to put on and neopreeme (sp?) cushioning pads could actually ADD more chafing points rather than do what they are there for ... easily modified but shouldn't have to be, plus no need to make a neck strap with a higher breaking strain than 
- should add a basket option with a longer muzzle taper for K9's with longer muzzles than boxers, pits, etc., which was probably the target breed when designing it
- DEF NOT for protection/defense muzzle work

i made my own simpler straps and will use them, and it would make a great "extended wear" muzzle with a few changes that probably won't ever happen tho


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the review, Rick, I appreciate it.


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for reviewing this muzzle. I was considering it for traveling. Last time I was in Arizona, we just used an agitation muzzle for everyday use. On the trip from the airport in a shuttle bus I thought the damn dog was going to over heat! I've been trying to decide what muzzle to get that will have plenty of ventilation but still have reasonable protection.

How would you compare this one to a regular wire muzzle for quality, duribility, fit, etc?


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

Since there hasn't been a response yet, let me simplify the question. 

OP (or anyone else who has used this muzzle), if you were offered this muzzle or a traditional wire basket muzzle, which would you choose for everyday usage in a warm climate (think Arizona mid summer).


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

The standard baskerville is better for long nosed breeds. The ultra is obviously designed for SBTs, big headed labs, boxers, rotts etc. I've never been able to fit one sucessfully to a GSD. I'd go with a well fitting wire muzzle - the extra weight is not too much of an issue on a larger dog.


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Tony...
been too busy to answer that Q properly

but i would not choose the older type plastic baskerville over a wire type .. their "down" points are the same plus the wire is heavier and absorbs heat min hot climates

lots of similar plastic muzzles like the orig baskerville tan colored ones out there tho

fit is one area i look at closely
what they will be used for is another matter too 
ymmv


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

From a safety perspective, I like my wire muzzle - same as the GSD one that Leerburg sells, though I got mine on ebay... Anyway, super sturdy, smaller wire spacing than others, my mals can pant in it comfortably (it's a little large, but still an ok fit), and I haven't noticed it heating up too much (SoCal summer). Also, had a mal crack the muzzle against the corner of the house while running at full speed - dog ok, muzzle dented at the front corner and broke 2 welds, otherwise still usable.


----------



## Gena Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my muzzle from Tyler & Dean, full head wire. They make several different kinds and they are quite well made. Check out their website (sorry, don't have the link available).

Gena


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your opinions.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

I have clients that use them with aggressive dogs, I like them a lot


----------

